# Hearth pad (built myself) and Harmon Oakwood pic



## brider (Oct 21, 2008)

This is the only photo of my new Oakwood I can load right now, the others are too big. I'll try to re-size and load the others later. I'm most proud of the hearth pad I built, it's a nice slate tile that goes well with the rustic look of the room and the Oakwood.

That blue pan with the cider-colored liquid is some concoction my wife came up with to moisturize the house, and make it smell like apple pie. It works! (when you put it ON the stove).

Be sure to click on the image to get a BIG view of it! You can see the baseboard heaters that will NOT get used this year, if I can help it. The windows behind are great for letting in fresh air when the stove gets too hot. I usually leave one window open 1" or so for a source of fresh combustion air. Works great!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 21, 2008)

brider, that is beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## begreen (Oct 21, 2008)

That's a handsome stove you've got there brider. It looks great in that setting. Good work!


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 21, 2008)

Very nice job brider. Hope you have a grate to put that vaporizer on ...otherwise it will boil over and spoil the looks of that stove.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 21, 2008)

Very nice looking setup you have there.. Looks real cozy too!!

Enjoy,
Ray


----------



## InTheRockies (Oct 21, 2008)

Beautiful stove and very good work on that hearth pad. You'll enjoy that beauty during the winter.  Interesting idea by your wife.  I've got some essential oils that I could use--putting a drop or so in the enamel coffee pot that I keep on top of my stove.  Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## fossil (Oct 21, 2008)

I think you did a terrific job, brider.  Enjoy!.  Rick


----------



## jj3500 (Oct 21, 2008)

Came out "pirdy".  Nice job.   what is in that concoction? If I wanted to do the same....


----------



## bfunk13 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thumbs up! Very nice.


----------



## stanleyjohn (Oct 21, 2008)

Excellent job! That is a very nice set up you got! 5 stars *****


----------



## Todd (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking great! Now I want to see some pictures of some steaks cooking on the Oakwood grill option.


----------



## rubyjliamf (Oct 22, 2008)

Beautiful set up. I am trying to put together a similar hearth pad with (it looks like) similar clearances. My Avalon requires 15" from each corner and 16" in front of the door. I thought a corner fitting pad like yours would end up being too big, so I was just going to make a rectangular one that give me the 6" pad on the sides and rear and 16" in front, but I love the look of yours. If you have similar clearance requirements, can you send me your plans? Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## ScottF (Oct 22, 2008)

Excellent job.  Fits real nice in the setting.  You should be proud.   OK so now I also want to know what are the secret ingredients in your wifes potion.  I love the smell of apple pie.  Ask her if she is giving it up.  Ask real nicely so she will tell you.  thanks


----------



## scotsman (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm new at all this and am planning to get an Oakwood, so I've got a question or two:

If you have the specified distance between the stove and the wall, does that mean you don't have to worry about the pyrolysis issue and don't need protection for the wall, too? I'm not sure just what these clearance distances mean and I try to way over-protect things, etc.

I plan to build my own hearth pad, too. What do you build 'em from and how?

Is there a web site that breaks it all down for us new folks? Thanks--

TB


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 23, 2008)

very nice setup!  looks great


----------



## the_dude (Oct 24, 2008)

Great job on the pad.  I really like the looks of that stove as well.  Enjoy the heat!


----------

